# Disco Burner complete!



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2016)

Just got the disco burner back from the powder coat shop! $100. To blast and coat. Looks great. We'll see how the high temp coating holds up. 















Smoke away!!!


----------



## north idaho (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks great. What is the powder coat temp rated to?


----------



## driedstick (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks awesome man, nice job,,, 

A full disco is a happy Disco Mania!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bring on the "Soul Train" 

DS


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

Case I hope it holds up,that is almost to purty to singe

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

Another great job by the Disco.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice job!

Looks too good to use!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2016)

Pretty Fancy! Back in High School I spent 3 years in the Electronics Shop. I now wish I had spent some time learning Welding in Metal Shop...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks all! The powder coating is rated to 850° +/-  So It may be okay. For the most part the exterior of the unit gets war, but I can still hold my hand to it. I am concerned about the tips of the horseshoe supports and the upper interior of the wheel.

The Guys at the powder coat shop are interested to see how it does too. In fact I really think they want to see it in action. I may have to cook them lunch sometime.

JJ, I spent my time growing up in the wood shop. That was my passion, and still is today. My dad was a master welder and a journeyman electrician. I wish I'd had him teach me to weld when I had the chance.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2016)

Case, that's a nice looking addition to your already vast cooking arsenal. Thanks for sharing. 

From the auto shop.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Case, that's a nice looking addition to your already vast cooking arsenal. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> From the auto shop.
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom! I'm a hack welder. I spent too much time in the wood shop and wanted nothing to do with the welder until a few years ago. I can weld art and cooking gear but wouldn't trust a weld for structural purposes!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Tom! I'm a hack welder. I spent too much time in the wood shop and wanted nothing to do with the welder until a few years ago. I can weld art and cooking gear but wouldn't trust a weld for structural purposes!!!


Gotcha, I can stick a muffler hanger but have someone else do the motor mounts.


----------

